# [HOW-TO] Enable CRT animation on ANY 2.3+ device



## Webst3r

This tutorial will show you how to enable the CRT animation on systems with 2.3+.

*What you'll need:*
APK Manager
A .zip manager (I suggest 7-zip)
A text editor (I'll be using Notepad++)
A framework-res.apk that you want to modify

*1)* Once you extract APKManager you should have a folder called "APKManager," somewhere.

*2)* Within that folder there's another folder called "place-apk-here-for-modding". Place you desired framework-res.apk into that folder.

*3)* Navigate back to the root of "APKManager", and double-click "Script.bat"

*4)* Press option 9 to decompile the apk. (It may take some time)

*5)* Once finished, navigate to "APKManager\projects\framework-res.apk\res\values".

*6)* Inside look for a file called "bool.xml". Open it and do what's the image says:










*7) *Remeber to save! Not "save as," but save.

*8) *Doubl-click "Script.bat" again, and choose option 11 to singn the apk

*9) *Say "y" to first option.

*10) * When that is done, a new folder called "keep" will be created. Open that folder, and delete resource.arsc.

*11) *Say "y" to the last option.

*12) * It will ask you to press any key, do that, and it will finish.

*13) *Navigate to the "place-apk-here-for-modding" folder, and you'll see a new file called, "unsignedframework-res.apk" open it with a .zip manager, and take the resource.arsc file from it, and transfer it to your original framework-res.apk (Which should be in the same folder)

*14) *No push the framework file onto your phone, and you should have a working CRT animation. No signing, or anything extra!

Comments and suggestions are awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

awesome write up... very easy to follow. Also nice that you don't have to sign or do anything extra..


----------



## SyNiK4L

this pretty much work the same way for all the roms?


----------



## Webst3r

SyNiK4L said:


> this pretty much work the same way for all the roms?


Yep. That's what it says "any".


----------



## SyNiK4L

any 2.3 device....could be stock 2.3 devices







#winning ROFL


----------



## SyNiK4L

and this will do both on an off?


----------



## jdkoreclipse

I dont think this works for HTC Sense 2.3.x based roms. That mod is in services.jar (if memory serves me correctly).

Thanks for the write-up. This helped me enable it on my AOSP rom.


----------



## PatHoge

SyNiK4L said:


> and this will do both on an off?


I'd also like to know...on AND off animation or just off?


----------



## Webst3r

PatHoge said:


> I'd also like to know...on AND off animation or just off?


As far as I know, It's On and Off. I believe on the Droid X (Any ROM except Cyanogen) it only does on. But I'm sure on most pothers ROMs this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## PatHoge

Great, I'm on Apex RC2 on my X. Haha. I want the on animation! Thanks though!


----------



## StDevious

Does signing the apk makes this not work ? I tried this in Honeycomb 3.2.1 rom and it didn't work. Flashed a new rom with this mod, and it just sat at the boot animation screen for 30 mins before I finally shut the tablet down and flashed a different ROM.


----------



## Slady

Doesn't work on Galaxy SII with 2.3.6. Anybody have a solution?


----------



## clpo13

Slady said:


> Doesn't work on Galaxy SII with 2.3.6. Anybody have a solution?


Can you elaborate on what problem you're having?


----------



## Mitko

Sorry for gravedigging but could you please restore the image? I can't see what has to be done in that part.


----------



## razorloves

Mitko said:


> Sorry for gravedigging but could you please restore the image? I can't see what has to be done in that part.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2553-dev-enabling-crt-on-off-animation-in-roms-how-to/


----------

